# Flamingo Park Ranger Road Block Sat 19 Jan



## Dolphin_Mac (Dec 24, 2012)

Had a great day of fishing in Flamingo on Saturday. Caught 4 nice reds and a 28" trout on the flats near Snake Bight.  About 10 miles from the park entrance, the Rangers had a huge check point checking boats, registrations, fishing licenses, boat registrations and DLs.  Never saw this before.  I had kept only the trout, so I was clean and green.  Had a lot of boats stopped.  Must have been 15 to 20 rangers.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad they did it. There's been a lot of poaching going on, someone I know called them in and this was their method of leaving no stone unturned.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Poaching by itself , I cant imagine, poaching in a National Park, I just dont know... :'(


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Poaching what?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

baby snook and tarpon primarily.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

> baby snook and tarpon primarily.



What would you do with a Tarpon. Can you eat them? Not sure why someone would keep them.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a thriving seafood black market here in Florida.
Small restaraunts will use whatever fresh fish they can get cheaply, to make
soups, chowders, sandwiches to sell. With a population of immigrants from
all over the Caribbean and South America, many fish that were eaten in their
home countries are marketable here, laws or no laws. Tarpon, bonefish,
barracuda and even tropical reef fish are all part of the menu.
When money is involved, greed rules, no matter what the regs read.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would like to personally apologize for the previously insensitive comments. They do not represent the spirit of this site. They have been removed and will not be tolerated in the future. If you have any questions feel free to contact me or refer back to our User Registration Agreement.


----------



## ctind002 (Mar 23, 2012)

glad to here about the road block, hope they were able to make an example out of someone. People need to check there 3rd world mentality at the gate and respect the resource we are blessed with.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen that before.What the rangers do is that they put yellow caution tape around the filet station saying they have no water,then it allows everyone to take their fish whole.Lil inconvenient for us law obiding fishermen but I don't mind when they catch poachers.


----------

